# worldbuilding based on Renaissance Italy



## lwhitehead (May 6, 2017)

Hi folks I need help in worldbuilding based on Renaissance Italy, unlike a Song of Ice and Fire setting, Italy had Castles, Forts, and Artillery Fortifications.


I know that Bastards unlike in Europe were raised right along with Childern of great houses, but Da Vinci Father hate his him due to him being a Bastard.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (May 29, 2017)

Um I think that I posted this posting in wrong section of the Fourm, I still would like some help.


LW


----------



## Ptolemy (May 29, 2017)

I'd be inclined to help if there was a question to be answered.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 12, 2017)

I  did asked Questions, that didn't get answers like one on Bastards.


Also am I ripping off A Song of Ice and Fire?,

LW


----------

